
I don’t feel like buying stuff anymore - hhs
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/annehelenpetersen/recession-unemployment-covid-19-economy-consumer-spending
======
wobbly_bush
It will be interesting to see how this affects people's behaviors in the long
run. How much years of marketing & advertising will be undone.

